

Turn Your iPad into a Netbook with the Crux360 Case - erikano
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Turn-Your-iPad-into-a-Netbook-with-the-Crux360-Case-165283.shtml

======
epo
Come up with a similar idea using Apple's Bluetooth keyboard and we're
talking.

